# Pacific Jade



## Yob (29/11/15)

While there are a few discussion topics on this hop, there isnt an entry in this data base so..

here's a link to Beer Legends data profile

and here's the description from said site in case the link moves..


Origin and Description
Pacific Jade, like most hops bred in New Zealand, comes from the Hop Research Program by HortResearch Center in Riwaka, NZ. In 2004 this variety was released and is a triploid alpha variety from a cross between First Choice and Saazer. This new variety has some spark to its release as it marks another excellent example of what the HortResearch Center can provide for the world of brewing.

Pacific Jade is a bittering hops with an alpha acid content rating of 12.0%-14.0%, which also has a relatively low co-humulone content at 24%. It is also esteemed for its aroma profile making it one of the borderline dual purpose hops. Most of the oils including myrcene, humulene, and caryophyllene are all moderatly high and lie in balance. This gives Pacific Jade a dank herbal character mixing citrus fruits with pepper spice. Pacific Jade has began to make its footprints around the globe in commercial beers, and will be seen in beers ranging from Lagers to Imperial Stouts.
Pacific Jade has long moderately large compact cones. The mid to late harvest of this variety comes after a vigorous growing cycle. Pacific Jade shares in the relatively disease free island of New Zealand, and stores moderately well. Its one of the newbies on the block that deserves some attention.

>HERE< is the NZ Hops Data Profile


Breeding: 


Triploid Alpha type developed by the cross of the NZ variety "First Choice" (a relative of the Late Cluster) and an “Old Line” Saazer Male. Released from the New Zealand Hop Research Programme by HortReasearch Centre Riwaka in 2004.





Selection: 



Selected on its average alpha of 12-14% with Cohumulone in the region of 24% and an excellent oils profile. The aroma of this hop is described as “bold” as it delivers a herbal infusion of fresh citrus and crushed black pepper.





Brewing: 



Suited for use as a bittering hop with some excellent results also being seen in dual purpose applications, with a soft bitterness attributable to the low cohumulone. The citrus aroma and flavour notes work well to temper malt sweetness in “fullish” Ales especially as a finishing hop."Great versatility in the Brewhouse"





Applications: 



Typically to replace less interesting Alpha varieties where a softer bitterness and higher oil profile is desired. The Pacific Jade exemplifies current market direction and what is being achieved in the New Zealand Hops breeding programme.

Local Topics

Pacific Jade Hops Nz (smurtos Golden)

Pacific Jade Hops


----------



## Bribie G (29/11/15)

It's used in Steinlager Pure. Thanks for the info, I'd moved away from NZ hops recently, might stock up on a few for the New Year.


----------



## technobabble66 (29/11/15)

Bribie G said:


> It's used in Steinlager Pure.


Is that an endorsement or criticism?
h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (29/11/15)

Well having tasted Steinlager Pure I reckon they don't use a whole lot of it.


----------



## Yob (14/12/15)

I understand that panhead use this hop a bit.. Explains a few things  

I'm keen to get my IIAPA on next week and go a bit of this replacing Magnum and then a cube heavy handed with some mosaic to see what punches through...

Anybody else run trials yet?


----------



## Samuel Adams (14/12/15)

I made a APA bittered with Pacific Jade then 50g Kohatu, 25g Pacific Jade & 25g Southern Cross in the cube.
Clean bitterness for sure and it dominated the other late hops even with such a small quantity. It's a pretty unique flavour that I can't really describe.

A very nice hop that I will keep playing with in the future.


----------



## Yob (14/12/15)

Sounds like I can go a fairly hearty malt bill and up my Munich.. Nice one


----------



## N3MIS15 (14/12/15)

Take a look at the grainfather recipes. Pacific Jade seems to be their prefered bittering hop (kinda expected from a nz company). I've used a few of their kits and I plan on trying Pacific Jade for future brews instead of my usual bittering hops (warrior/magnum). Curious about how it goes as an aroma/flavour hop.


----------

